# Rumor: Next Dual Touch DS Hitting Early Next Year?



## hova1 (Aug 27, 2008)

Kotaku.com said:
			
		

> According to several industry sources outside of Nintendo, the company is working on an updated Nintendo DS. The screens are supposedly slightly bigger, but the biggest change is that the new DS will apparently have two touch screens — so it's like a dual touch DS. That way, players can interact via the stylus with game play on both screens. Here's the kicker: Word has it that this announcement, if true, won't hit until early next year.


http://kotaku.com/5042290/rumor-next-dual-...early-next-year

the rumors just don't stop. anyway IF it's true i hope it has better graphics than the PSP


----------



## psycoblaster (Aug 27, 2008)

graphics won't be that better

I can bet on that


----------



## knoxvillz (Aug 27, 2008)

it would also be very awkward playing with two touch screens


----------



## Hadrian (Aug 27, 2008)

psycoblaster said:
			
		

> graphics won't be that better
> 
> I can bet on that


At most it'll be GameCube quality, Nintendo knows that it would sell really well even if its got the exact same hardware but two touchscreens.

That's if this is even remotely true.


----------



## ackers (Aug 27, 2008)

I was thinking what if they release a new DS that you have to update firmware for like PSP to try and stop piracy?


----------



## Deleted-119707 (Aug 27, 2008)

if they are releasing a new ds, release it soon befor xmas... sales will go up easily


----------



## Rock Raiyu (Aug 27, 2008)

Gaydrian said:
			
		

> psycoblaster said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I agree. If the graphics were like even somewhat the GameCubes, it could possibly sell very well. But I don't see the point of 2 Touch Screens.


----------



## Linkiboy (Aug 27, 2008)

The article says that the ANNOUNCEMENT is coming early next year. Which is smart, people would buy DS at Christmas.


----------



## psycoblaster (Aug 27, 2008)

naw the graphics won't be up to the gamecube.
just estimate how the handhelds get better from gbc to gba, then gba to ds.
really - on the DS, only the 3d got better.
(2d graphics looks similar to gba's) 
will the 2d get better on the DS? (better resolution) or will the 3D even get better?
will there be extra RAM, or multiprocessing, etc? Probably an internal memory for media? or actually, a strength of a PSP?

but maybe the graphics of the future DS games will look more sharp because of the larger screen.
i'm afraid that the original DS games will be expanded on the "larger screen" making the quality suck shit.

but dual touch screen... well I don't know. This dual touch may kill the reasons of the buttons. well you never know.
but I believe there will be a "lite" version of this new DS pretty soon. for sure. and i will wait for that.



one more thing - dual touch screen = death of the original DS. Why? well i guess you won't be able to play the games made for the dual touch screen on the original DSs. (well, duh?)
that means the end of the DS is getting closer, and lets all have hopes up high to make sure the final game released for the DS will not be a retarded shovelware.





but before they do release a new DS, they should really compile all of the weaknesses of the current DS and consider them. (looking at the ds phat and the ds lite...)


----------



## HeatMan Advance (Aug 27, 2008)

This is just a rumor and nothing more. The DS is still one of the top selling systems even when stacked against consoles. It hasn't even been five years yet and there's still a flood of Dragon Quest games coming that are certain to break records on their own.

I don't expect to hear anything on a successor to the DS until 2010 and I agree with graphics being on GameCube's level or whatever is within a budget to release the handheld at around $150.


----------



## Doggy124 (Aug 27, 2008)

Is there a possibility we will get multi-touch technology? Like the one on iPhone.
Or it limit for apple product?


----------



## psycoblaster (Aug 27, 2008)

HeatMan Advance said:
			
		

> This is just a rumor and nothing more. The DS is still one of the top selling systems even when stacked against consoles. It hasn't even been five years yet and there's still a flood of Dragon Quest games coming that are certain to break records on their own.
> 
> I don't expect to hear anything on a successor to the DS until 2010 and I agree with graphics being on GameCube's level or whatever is within a budget to release the handheld at around $150.


I don't think 2010 is the right time for a successor, maybe a lot before.
and gamecube graphics around $150.... current lites are not that much of a difference from 150$... but i think 200$ will be the price... and they will overexagurate the greatness of the new improved graphics and the larger screens, with a demo of pokemon running on it. ( i swear )

but nintendo won't care to make a new handheld before the DS's sales drop down. Just look at them and their games for the DS. Nintendo's pretty much like "oh the sales are high for the DS so we don't need to make a game for it- just work on the Wii"

I don't think they care much about the quality of the games because they've got square enix making games for them - all square enix needs to do is to add a 1 after their final fantasies or dragon quests and release them to the DS and the sales will go up up up.

I'm just trying to say nintendo really needs to start working about the DS before they make a new DS. They should actually play all the released crapware for the DS and see how awful they are. They should think about releasing some new mario RPG or something - or actually ask other developers to make a new ssb for the ds.

And once they do make a ssb for the ds, the ds will live for another 3 years, and the "new DS" will arrive after I graduate.


----------



## pepsibluehawk87 (Aug 27, 2008)

2 screens huh? That would make it challenging (I hope so, otherwise there is no point). Of course, if it's true.


----------



## osirisFIVE (Aug 27, 2008)

Wasn't the point of two screens that one was touch-capable and the other was not?

Supposing this was true. Wouldn't it be more logical to produce one large touch screen instead of two small ones? A large one would be able to split itself virtually if need be and FMVs would be able to be shown without a break in between.

Thus, I dismiss this as pure fanboy speculation.


----------



## psycoblaster (Aug 27, 2008)

then it wouldn't be as portable


----------



## CockroachMan (Aug 27, 2008)

Nintendo can't release a new redesign with 2 touch screens, that would make every new game unplayable on older DS models.. and that's a pretty stupid thing to do.

Could be a totally new system.. but then, Nintendo usually announces this kind of stuff 2 years before it's out.. 

So, yep, just rumors..


----------



## psycoblaster (Aug 27, 2008)

the gameboy does not play gba games
the gba does not play nds games.

a new handheld. that's it.


----------



## Ferrariman (Aug 27, 2008)

CockroachMan said:
			
		

> Nintendo can't release a new redesign with 2 touch screens, that would make every new game unplayable on older DS models.. and that's a pretty stupid thing to do.
> 
> Could be a totally new system.. but then, Nintendo usually announces this kind of stuff 2 years before it's out..
> 
> So, yep, just rumors..


Why? You could just use the bottem screen for NDS1 games.


----------



## psycoblaster (Aug 27, 2008)

he means he can't play ds2 games on ds1


----------



## BakuFunn (Aug 27, 2008)

The old thing can only play new system games if the new one is only a redesign. A complete overhaul, or any change in system specs will make them incompatible.


----------



## Vater Unser (Aug 27, 2008)

Linkiboy said:
			
		

> The article says that the ANNOUNCEMENT is coming early next year. Which is smart, people would buy DS at Christmas.


That's what happens when the author decides on a headline before he even knows what's going on 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





There's a ton of reasons why it'd be stupid for Nintendo to release a new handheld system in just a few months...
_Announcing_ a new handheld early next year, however, is an entirely different story...

As for the graphics, I don't think we should expect anything vastly more powerful than the PSP for now...While it's been 4 years since the DS was released, you can never expect too little from Nintendo lately...Even Nintendo knows it's embarassing to market a handheld that's almost as powerful as their own home console, which is also more expensive..And as long as they're succesfully marketing a handheld that was already underpowered at the time of its release, why shouldn't they continue to do so? As long as they got other "innovations" that make up for it, people won't complain.


----------



## Frederica Bernkastel (Aug 27, 2008)

Doggy124 said:
			
		

> Is there a possibility we will get multi-touch technology? Like the one on iPhone.
> Or it limit for apple product?


Nice!
Although, Micro$oft are working on a table with multi-touch tech


----------



## 13375p34k3r (Aug 27, 2008)

No, actually I think this new DS (if the rumor proves to be correct) will probably have graphics on par with the GameCube. Nintendo is a smart company and they can probably feel that the new generation of gamers are pushing for better graphics. I mean if you think about it, how many times have you looked at the PSP's super wide screen and its graphics and felt just a little bit envious. I like my DS and all but sometimes I can't help but envy my friends PSP.


----------



## Defiance (Aug 27, 2008)

Two touchscreens seem kinds pointless...  But it would be cool if they "up'd" the graphics and maybe made a bigger screen.


----------



## Rock Raiyu (Aug 27, 2008)

HeatMan Advance said:
			
		

> This is just a rumor and nothing more. The DS is still one of the top selling systems even when stacked against consoles. It hasn't even been five years yet and there's still a flood of Dragon Quest games coming that are certain to break records on their own.
> 
> I don't expect to hear anything on a successor to the DS until 2010 and I agree with graphics being on GameCube's level or whatever is within a budget to release the handheld at around $150.


There's a small problem with the DS being "one of the top selling systems". I mean the Wii is going strong too right? And yet there already making a Wii 2 for next generation. What I think is that (if this is true) its a retaliation against the PSP 3000. (Well, I find it that way cause you know Nintendo DS Phat/PSP Phat, then the Nintendo DS Lite/PSP Slim and Lite, and Nintendo DS ???/PSP3000.)


----------



## Law (Aug 27, 2008)

Raiyu245 said:
			
		

> HeatMan Advance said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Nintendo probably aren't scared of the PSP-3000, chances are it isn't going to give a massive boost in sales for Sony. I very much doubt there is going to be a new DS revision until the next system is actually out, just so they can squeeze the last few Yen out of it while they still can.


----------



## Rock Raiyu (Aug 27, 2008)

Law said:
			
		

> Nintendo probably aren't scared of the PSP-3000, chances are it isn't going to give a massive boost in sales for Sony. I very much doubt there is going to be a new DS revision until the next system is actually out, just so they can squeeze the last few Yen out of it while they still can.


That probably is true but its still better safe then sorry. And plus Nintendo is running out of ideas for the DS. At least with the microphone built into the PSP, they can do something with games like Karoke or voice commands like the DS does.


----------



## tinymonkeyt (Aug 27, 2008)

wait. then if there is dual touch screen
wouldnt you have to be ambidextrous?
and like, then you cant play new ds games on the old one, cuz its missing one touch screen
then its basically making a whole new thing -.-


----------



## ENDscape (Aug 27, 2008)

Why dont they just make a new handheld console since they will need to make new games anyways(for dual touchies).


----------



## Beware (Aug 27, 2008)

Why do people bothering to get so fired up about these stupid rumors?  If another handheld is announced next year, guess what?!  It will likely be another handheld.  That's right, a NEW handheld.  Nintendo handhelds usually only go two iterations before some new innovation is added.  GB, GB Pocket then GBC with the GB Light close after.  GBA, GBASP, DS then GBM.  NDS, NDSLite, NDS2, then probably a newer NDS.

Of course Nintendo is working on a new DS and a new Wii.  That's the way the technology industry goes.  Someone releases a new, hot product and immediately begins R&D on the next product.  Any specs are pure speculation that hold no merit what so ever.  Even if they do turn out to be true, they're still speculation.  I'm tired of this "OMFGBBQTITS!11!! WII2 AND NDS2!!!!  MIND CONTROL AND DUAL TOUCH SCREENS! HUZZAH!"


----------



## Law (Aug 27, 2008)

Raiyu245 said:
			
		

> Law said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



*Bursts through a wall*
Huzzah!


----------



## ShiningSaber (Aug 27, 2008)

2 touchscreens is just too much, Nintendo.
Release a DS with the equivalent of a portable xbox's graphics (it can be done cheaply today), and I'll buy it.


----------



## 13375p34k3r (Aug 28, 2008)

ShiningSaber said:
			
		

> 2 touchscreens is just too much, Nintendo.
> Release a DS with the equivalent of a portable xbox's graphics (it can be done cheaply today), and I'll buy it.


So like I said before the new generation of gamers are pushing for better graphics. So if Nintendo want to have any chance in staying in the HandHeld market, they'll have to up the ante. Which probably means Graphics that are on if not exceeding the level of the PSP's.


----------



## Sephi (Aug 28, 2008)

Wonder if they'll call it the NDTS


----------



## Celice (Aug 28, 2008)

I don't know about the two touch screens being bad... I've had my girlfriend and a few others try to tap the top screen a couple of times when trying out the system.  As long as they don't pull something stupid, of course, it sounds as cool as it could be, I guess :/


----------



## ShiningSaber (Aug 28, 2008)

wasup said:
			
		

> ShiningSaber said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It's not that we don't care about gameplay, but right now, there's only so many more ways you can do a certain game, without having better graphics (which is why the Wii is falling behind in good games).  They need a good 3d system in the next handheld, their success will depend on it.


----------



## Panzer Tacticer (Aug 28, 2008)

Currently my DS does what I expected it to do.

Now if they expect me to pony up another 150ish bucks it will either have a susbstantial increase in power ie data crunching muscle or I just won't be interested. Processing power is what is currently limiting the DS, it's not the graphics. Because 9 out of 10 DS games are being sold to kids that couldn't care less. My little fucking Critter doesn't require teen entertaining grade graphics.

I want to be able to do PSP type tricks. I want to be able to import games from abroad so to speak.
My friend asked me the other day if I felt like helping him fund a purchase of the next evolution of the PSP by selling me his currently massively tricked out PSP. I was reasonably interested.

I'm not planning to replace a perfectly functional DS for a marginally increased experience new type DS just so I can tap on two screens instead of one. It won't mean squat to the games I like if two screens can be tapped. Oh whipdeefrickingdfoo.

And a screen size that goes from 2.5 inches to 2.7 inches, oh that is so worth being out 150ish bucks or whatever it will cost.
Ask your girlfriend if your tool was increased from 3 inches long, to 31/4 inches long, would she care to celebrate, and you'll see how thrilling a slight screen size really is for worth 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I think the only way a pointlessly enhanced DS is going to sell, is if Nintendo simply stops making the current design and starts making the new one. It will be a case of new purchasers simply won't have any choice.


----------



## strata8 (Aug 28, 2008)

It would make more sense if it was just one big screen with multi-touch ability. Good graphics can only go so far on a small screen.


----------



## Jiggah (Aug 28, 2008)

If it's going to be a dual touch, then it'll be successor to the DS and not a new model.  It's the same as adding another analog stick on to the PSP, you end up handicapping the old system.


----------



## OrcMonkey© (Aug 28, 2008)

then your old ds lite or ds cant play new games that uses dual touch screens


----------



## 316894 (Aug 28, 2008)

strata8 said:
			
		

> It would make more sense if it was just one big screen with multi-touch ability. Good graphics can only go so far on a small screen.



As stated earlier, the whole point is that it's portable..


----------



## strata8 (Aug 28, 2008)

psycoblaster said:
			
		

> the gameboy does not play gba games
> the gba does not play nds games.
> 
> a new handheld. that's it.


----------



## OrcMonkey© (Aug 28, 2008)

Law said:
			
		

> Raiyu245 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


when the psp gets a touch screen ds lite is in trouble. ds will not be unique other then having 2 screens. And when it happen hombrewers will probably somehow port ds game to psp. probably only some games
I have a slim and ds lite.


----------



## Rock Raiyu (Aug 28, 2008)

Law said:
			
		

> Which would be a dick move by Sony since the older PSPs wouldn't be able to play the games without the users having to buy peripherals (Was there even a microphone for the phat PSP?).
> 
> I doubt the microphone in the PSP would be used for anything other than Skype, and maybe Homebrew.


Again, not necessarily. They made Skype for Slim because it had enough RAM to run it. They left the Phat PSP out of that. Some homebrew (like Dark_AleX Save State) can also only work on Slims. So I don't think Sony even cares if there left out or not.


----------



## strata8 (Aug 28, 2008)

316894 said:
			
		

> strata8 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



"Portable"? The screens don't have to stay the same resolution to make the DS small enough. It's the size of the pixels that really matters. If the pixel size was the same as the GameBoy Micro, then a resolution of 360 x 200 would work.


----------



## ShiningSaber (Aug 28, 2008)

but the original DS screen size is 320x240... how would we fit that widescreen res onto the screen?


----------



## Mei-o (Aug 28, 2008)

This thread is funny, seriously, how many rumors have we heard about this supposedly new DS?


----------



## Linkiboy (Aug 28, 2008)

ShiningSaber said:
			
		

> but the original DS screen size is 320x240... how would we fit that widescreen res onto the screen?


Original DS screen is 256x192


----------



## Doomsday Forte (Aug 28, 2008)

_Unmei_ said:
			
		

> This thread is funny, seriously, how many rumors have we heard about this supposedly new DS?


Hmm...At least five and counting now.  Almost every three weeks, and especially more often with the PSP3000 thing.  

I don't care about a third DS model.  I still am not going to buy one.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Glory to the phat!


----------



## PanzerWF (Aug 29, 2008)

Anything to make more money.

See Game Boy Advance SP, and Game Boy Micro.


----------



## Curley5959 (Aug 29, 2008)

lol..

I believe it would, If Nintendo are going to release a new ds, be better if they released it before christmas.. Hopefully they wont bring in dual touch because it wouldnt be that good, IMO, because, in some games, even looking at two screens is hard enough, let alone using both of them.. 

And it would completely ruin our pirating capabilities, for a short time..


----------



## ShiningSaber (Aug 31, 2008)

Linkiboy said:
			
		

> ShiningSaber said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


My bad, you're right.
Yeah, the only way I would buy this "new" DS is if it only used one touch screen and if it had (alot) better graphics.  I'm already replacing my DS for christmas with a DSL and outfitting my old one (new touch screen and probably a pink case) and giving it to my friend, I don't need a "smaller" or "brighter" DS.


----------



## Uruha (Sep 1, 2008)

I had a feeling that they would redesign the DS yet again! look at the GBA,>original>SP>micro 3 designs!!
and if u count the other GBs as one it would be original>pocket>color!
Hopefully its just a simple redesign not a whole new product cause the DS is still strong. The dual touch screen doesnt mean that they will have to be utilized its up to the creators, i find myself tapping the top screen sometimes lol. And if it DOES have high resolution, maybe u can set it on the home screen, like how u can switch between 480p/720p etc.


----------



## millenium6000 (Sep 2, 2008)

feel it.... I said.....FEEEEEl IT!!!! WOOOOHHOOOO!!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


















































-------------------------------------- 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	













 ------------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## shakirmoledina (Sep 2, 2008)

i think it's unlikely for such a thing to happen, the fact tht the DS is still selling well all the more sums it up
Possibly if it actually does happen, it will be more like Ps2 slim after phat


----------



## strata8 (Sep 2, 2008)

Why not just release a new DS?


----------



## Raestloz (Sep 2, 2008)

I've not read all the replies (I'm too lazy), but the drawback *if* this dual touch DS really get released is that old DS owner can't play future DS gaes, which is bad. This idea should be the next handheld console from Nintendo, not an updated NDS, and this is not even an update, this is an upgrade, assuming this is true..........

And using both screen is hard, using one is hard enough, and most games use the other screen for maps and mere explanations and you can't raelly interact with those.


----------



## mflo (Sep 3, 2008)

Finally, I'll be able to juggle animated fruit between the two screens. Sweet.

I kinda of want a redesign.  A cool looking design, though.


----------



## flamesmaster (Sep 3, 2008)

They had better not do this, I only just got a new ds lite!


----------

